# My baby Koi angelfish have grown much bigger now.



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/...June21-2010/?action=view&current=BabyKoi3.jpg


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They are cute


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

